

US Law Enforcement Sought Mobile User Data More Than 1.3 Million Times in 2011 - denzil_correa
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/258979/us_law_enforcement_sought_mobile_user_data_more_than_13_million_times_in_2011.html

======
rsanchez1
We need more protection from this kind of surveillance.

